# NFS Hot Pursuit Version anzeigen



## XeonB (24. Februar 2011)

Hi,

vielleicht ist Frage zu einfach:
Wie zeige ich an welche Versionsnummer (nach patch) mein nfs hat - was wird nach patch 2 angezeigt?
Und was passiert, wenn ich 2mal den gleichen Patch drüber laufen lasse?

Danke


----------



## Dr.Speed (24. Februar 2011)

Geh in das NFS Hot Pursuit Verzeichnis und öffne die Textdatei VERSION. In dieser steht dann die Versionsnummer. Nach Patch zwei steht dort 1.0.2.0

Einen Patch zweimal installieren geht wenn, dann nur mit ein paar Tricks. Normalerweise, sollte die Installation aber gar nicht starten. Wenn du den Patch aber trotzdem nochmal aufspielen willst musst du in der Textdatei VERSION die Zahl von 1.0.X.0 auf 1.0.0.0 bzw. 1.0.1.0 ändern.


----------



## XeonB (24. Februar 2011)

Merci Danke


----------



## Dr.Speed (24. Februar 2011)

Kein Problem. Ist gerne geschehen.


----------

